# possible heat stress



## biggin1212 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have never seen this on my previous grows. Could it be heat stress? Any experienced growers got any ideas, heat, pests?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

need more info. what style grow? Whats the PH? What type nutes?


----------



## biggin1212 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am growing in soilless mix with 600 watt hps and general organic nutes. could my lights be too close?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

As long as you can hold your hand at the tops of the plants and the light not feel like its burning you you should be fine.

What strength of nutes are you feeding?
 kinda of looks like something was spilled on some of the leaves and your nute strength is right at the threshold of being to strong


----------



## Roddy (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks like a nute issue, something making the gals upset. One shot also looks like you may have spilled some nutes on the leaf, but that's not the only issue. Someone with more knowledge can better help.


----------



## Motul (Jul 25, 2012)

Your PH is off. Flush and re PH to fix the issue. Look at your run off. looks like you have a lock out.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 25, 2012)

Damage from a light being too close will appear at the very top of the plant first.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

most the time you will see light bleaching before heat damage too


----------



## biggin1212 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are som better pics, check them out and let me know what you think it could be .Thanks to all who have replied. My ph is at 6.3 in soilless mix so that should be okay. I want to make sure this is not pest or bug related. I checked them out under my scope and see no bugs. It does look like possible overnutes. any and all ideas! I will flush and back the nutes off some.


----------



## getnasty (Jul 26, 2012)

A pH of 6.3 is on the high end. Try bringing it down to 5.8-5.9.


----------



## biggin1212 (Jul 26, 2012)

what about wind burn? My fan is a 12 inch oscillating in a 5x5 tent. it does blow hard, maybe a smaller fan would be better. i have always kept my ph at 6.2 in a soilless mix and had no problems. i will bring it down a little and see what happens.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2012)

A 12" fan is not really a large fan.  I almost always keep a 20" fan going in smaller spaces.  I really doubt that it could be wind burn.  The burn on the tips of the leaves looks like nute burn.  The discoloration on the leaves is probably another problem.

What medium are you growing in?  Are you using the entire line-up of GH organics?  What is your ppms?


----------



## biggin1212 (Jul 26, 2012)

I am using the whole line of General org. products and growing in soilless mix of peat, perlite and verm. The problem is not spreading so I think I an in the clear after turning down fan , lowering lights and flushing real good.


----------



## Bannetsmith (Jun 12, 2013)

biggin1212 said:
			
		

> what about wind burn? My fan is a 12 inch oscillating in a 5x5 tent. it does blow hard, maybe a smaller fan would be better. i have always kept my ph at 6.2 in a soilless mix and had no problems. i will bring it down a little and see what happens.


I have also same think .According to my point of view biggin1212 is right....


----------

